# Bob Sikes Tuesday Night



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Me and Ken went over to the old bridge last night and had a pretty slow night. One Red at 29 inches and one southern kingfish (ground mullet). I have some pictures but they didn't come out good b/c they were taken on my camera phone and there was very little light.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Well at least you got out there Konz,Better luck next time Thanks for the report!!!!


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job on the red!

If you want to hit the 3m one night give me a call...

Jimmy


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice red, Ray. I have been bassin here lately, but springtime sharkin is almost here.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *jjam (1/28/2009)*Good job on the red!
> 
> If you want to hit the 3m one night give me a call...
> 
> Jimmy


Any time you want to go brother just give me a holler! 

Larry, I can't wait brother!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

good report gives me some hope of catching something besides a pigfish


----------



## yankee (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice catch guys, better then what I caught,a big 0. Glad you 2 did well. Were you at pole 100?:clap


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice redfish just a shade too big but better than no play at all.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ray.Long time no see,Glad to see your still catching Reds..Not done much fishing lately myself ,my health (you know).Feeling a little better this week ,Am going to try this saturday at the bob sikes on the spa side.Hope your feeling well and had a good xmas and new year. Liam


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Liam, it has been a long time. I hope you are doing well. Maybe we'll run into each other out there again some time! The fishing has been pretty slow lately but it's starting to pick back up!


----------

